# Environmental Awareness



## C.E.Jackson (May 23, 2002)

How many of you use Environmental Awareness exersizes?
I use several.

1. As the students are lined up to bow in to class I have them close there eyes and one by one I have them point to an object in the training area such an the sparring equipment bag of other object than can be easly relocated for the drill.

2. I sometimes use a field trip to "observe" the natural positions people stand toward each other in different circumstances.

3. I also use field trips to study the "Environment" pointing out structors, poles and windows pointing out there impact in the event of a developing "situation". ... Then it's the students turn to identify these environmental factors as we continue our trip.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 23, 2002)

I also have my student's tell me whether their opponent is right or left-handed, left or right-footed.  

I focus a lot on peripheral awareness, not just vision.  We work on targets for beginners because peripheral vision is not binocular and cannot judge depth, placement of target, etc.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2002)

This was stressed big time when i was at the kansas law enforcement training center (State academy)...........we went through alot of things and the biggest thing they try to instill is "distance is your best friend" they even had studies that show the MINIMUM distance from a decent knife fighter is 21 ft. 
      We did mock scenerios in homes, businesses and outside surrondings. It changed alot of perceptions of what I had as far as what weapons are and what is considered such.
      We went through stuff even as simple as positioning yourself when you talk to someone and how to coordinate yourself with a partner to stay safe.
       I guess the best and worst part was watching videos of officer deaths and seeing how they did not pay attention to their environment. People get too hung up in what works in sparring and forget about environment and what will go on the streets.
       It has been awhile since I read it but in Inf Insights Vol 5. wasnt environment the first consideration to self defense training??


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *studies that show the MINIMUM distance from a decent knife fighter is 21 ft. *



21 feet? Really? Is that taking into concideration throwing distance as well or something? Seems pretty far away. Just wondering.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 23, 2002)

is also in volume I as the first prepatory consideration.  

We also had the 21' rule as the minimum safe distance for you to clear leather, aim, and fire.  I was able to close 18' recently at my school working on knife defenses, and stressed it made more sense to run away from the weapon, rather than towards it ... if you have that opportunity.  It is about survivability for civilians, not control.

Oos,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Michael Billings (May 23, 2002)

Nope, it has nothing to do with throwing.  It has to do with 21' being 3 large steps instead of 2.  holster a knife or gun sometime and try it.  This is only 7 yards, or 7 steps away.  Sprinting or jumping this can be covered in fractions of a second.  Unless you are moving back also (back not up against a wall) they can get to you a lot quicker than you think.  I had an extremely overweight sheriff demonstrate this to me once as he disarmed the handgun and deflected it.  He had been taught: redirect, seize, control, disarm - just in a different context.  And he slapped me upside the head to boot.  

Granted, I faded and parried the slap, but it was there.  Good for him!!!!

-Michael


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Nope, it has nothing to do with throwing.  It has to do with 21' being 3 large steps instead of 2.  holster a knife or gun sometime and try it.  This is only 7 yards, or 7 steps away.  Sprinting or jumping this can be covered in fractions of a second.  Unless you are moving back also (back not up against a wall) they can get to you a lot quicker than you think.  I had an extremely overweight sheriff demonstrate this to me once as he disarmed the handgun and deflected it.  He had been taught: redirect, seize, control, disarm - just in a different context.  And he slapped me upside the head to boot.
> 
> ...



Wow, never thought about it like that! Thanks!


----------



## Rainman (May 23, 2002)

Environmental Awareness


> is also in volume I as the first prepatory consideration.



Acceptance is the first consideration in vol 1.  It is also in vol 5 under  freestyle.  Environment is first in vol 5 under self defense.

:asian:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 23, 2002)

I like to thing of Environmental Awareness as the No1 consideration. With proper awareness a "situation" can be avoided (usually), which is (almost) always preferable to conflict.


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2002)

What Mr. Billings said was dead on.....best way to understand it is to have someone try and YES 21 feet is the MINIMUM given time to react draw whatever you will do...thats not even considering he can throw the d@mned thing .
Try it when training it will make you rethink your "environment" !!!
Thanks for the clarification Mr. B well said !!!


----------



## tonbo (May 23, 2002)

I used to run a Saturday afternoon sparring class at our school, where I would introduce environmental awareness.  

We would do various drills, especially sparring, in differing situations, using furniture, blockers, other students, etc.  What I would do would be to set up a "room" with chairs, walls defined by blockers, kick pads to represent various other pieces of furniture, etc.  I would then place other students within the "room", who were non-combatants (to start).  Two people would begin sparring in the "room", with the understanding that they had to try and avoid all the furniture and other people.  If they by mistake tagged a non-combatant, then the person tagged could, if they desired, get involved in the fight and change the dynamics.

We did situations where we set up a street (with plate-glass shop windows--defined by blockers, of course), a library, a living room, etc.  It was great fun, and put a lot more perspective on sparring for most people involved.  Showed a lot about how situation can dictate the techniques people may use for protection.

Peace--


----------



## ikenpo (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> * We went through stuff even as simple as positioning yourself when you talk to someone and how to coordinate yourself with a partner to stay safe.*



That idea of positioning is great. Geoff Thompson, a world famous, bouncer, author, marital artist etc... out of England has a concept that he calls "the fence" and its all about positioning and posturing yourself to be in a dominate position (based on his years as a bouncer) without the other person being aware. 

Making simple gestures like patting a guy on the back as you speak to him (you've got position), or shaking his hand as your other hand grabs his forearm in a gesture of friendship (and control)....

Very interesting stuff....


jb:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPO_CORY _
> 
> *
> 
> 21 feet? Really? Is that taking into consideration throwing distance as well or something? Seems pretty far away. Just wondering. *



My LEO Friends here in Michigan have quoted the 
same number of 21 feet.

I also have been able to demonstrate how easy
it is to cover distance.

Put A training knife in your hand, and have a
target about 20 feet away. Step, Dive and roll 
and come up ready to fight. You will be surprised
at how close to the 20 feet you have covered.
This is not a trick, just something I noticed
when ever I would roll, they always seemed
surprised by how far one can cover.

Now I am not saying you will get 20 feet, just
the remaining distance will be easy to cover
with the forward momentum.

Best Regards

Rich

DOH! I did not get to Micheal's post, sorry to duplicate. repjr


----------



## brianhunter (May 24, 2002)

I dont know if any of youguys have heard of this either....We call it "The tactical L" picture a L with you standing at the top, the aggressor at the apex and your "buddy" at the other end.

Instead of standing side by side to both get attacked at once...he can only go after one at a time....this works really well when your partner moves with you and you guys shift as the bad guy does.......you would be amazed at how fast just maintaining this position will calm someone down...they dont see the oportunity to act because they are tactically beaten already


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2002)

Good post Brian.  Not sure whether it applies to most Martial Artist as they typically don't work in pairs or with a partner.  But it translates well into any type of restraint or physical violence setting.  

I consult on Management of Aggressive Behavior with psychiatric hospitals, residential treatment centers, and schools.  This "L" splits the attention, but also allows them to save face as they are not only outnumbered, but also tactically outmaneauvered.  Obviously it allows the partner to assist without getting in each other's way in an unarmed restraint, regardless of who makes the first move.  

Fighting any battle on more than one front is costly and difficult.  This strategy is etched in antiquity ... guess it works, huh?

Thanks,
-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2002)

OK, so now I thought of a way it helps us.  Primarily in our multiple attackers scenarios we try not to get caught between two opponents.  Law Enforcement officers also use the "L" because you keep your partner out of the line of fire also.  In our case, we may prefer an "L" because we can keep both opponents in sight in a wedge in front of us.  This allows us time, not a lot, to analyse the strengths/weaknesses and decide which opponent to engage first, or try to get by.  Interesting ....

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## brianhunter (May 24, 2002)

OUCH!! Never thought of training against it!!   It does make sense though as in an outnumbering situation your position is something you can control and you want absolute control of whatever elements you can!   Stay away from corners and circle movement....If me and my partner got the L on ya though you might not have too many options.


----------



## tonbo (May 24, 2002)

One thing that we train with at our school is staying out of the "L" type situations.  We occasionally do two- or three- on one sparring, to reinforce the idea that the middle is NOT the place to be.  

When confronted with this situation, I generally take a quick moment or two to make a decision as to who to engage first, then I circle around to that person and try to "stack" the opponents.  This way, at least for a few moments, I only have to worry about one guy, and the second has to get through that guy to get to me.  Works pretty well, if you can keep them "lined up" like that......

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 24, 2002)

something my instructor does...not very often, but often enough to make an impression...

put a blindfold on someone and stand him in the center of a circle of five or six people holding kick bags.  give each person with  a bag a number, secretly, so the guy in the middle doesn't hear.  the instructor then calls out a number, and that person rushes the guy in the middle with the bag.  the guy in the middle tries to land a punch or kick on the bag before the bag hits their body.  pretty much everyone gets hit with the bag at first, but after a while, you get to the point where you can tell where they're coming from.  

it teaches you to use your ears as well as your eyes...too many people rely only on one sense, forgetting they have four more... you can hear an attacker often before you can see him, depending on his personal hygiene, you can sometimes smell him. you can tell how he's grabbing you by feeling the location of his hand, and you can predict where the rest of his body is by that one grip...think about obscure wing vs. obscure sword...the second you reach back and grab his wrist, you can tell if he's close in to you or far away, depending on whether his wrist is up or down, and you know where he is before you even look.


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 24, 2002)

I've done this also. I very good exersize. By the way... The glass windows are both a hinderence as well as a potential aid, they also are useful in observing your surroundings. 



> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *I used to run a Saturday afternoon sparring class at our school, where I would introduce environmental awareness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

throwing all kinds of stuff out on the matt and run regular class or sparring...... stuff like matts..... blockers.... medicine balls blocking shields... etc....... and everyone has to work around the obsticles.......

 
:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (May 28, 2002)

this turned out to be a pretty good thread :0) Its nice to see different perceptions


----------



## tonbo (May 28, 2002)

I have used that one, GD7!!  It's lots of fun.  You can also take it up a notch by making the obstacles "explosive", i.e., you step on one, and then you have to hop around on the other leg; touch one with a hand, and you can't use that hand.

That provides for some interesting sparring, too...

One trick that I experienced when taking a fencing class:  You allow everyone to spar simultaneously (i.e., the "bar brawl" of classic cowboy fame).  Rules are that you have to acknowledge your opponent (i.e, you can't just jump someone, you have to make eye contact at least), and if you are tagged with a really good shot (you can determine what that is as the instructor, and students are on their honor as to if they were hit "right"), then you sit out.

Lots of fun to that one as well.....but you have to really be on top of it as an instructor to make sure no one gets hurt....

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

that would either be very, very fun, or very, very deadly, depending on who else was in the room.


----------



## tonbo (May 28, 2002)

Well, yeah.....I guess you would have to make allowances for ninjas, huh?

 

Okay, and no weapons, other than the natural ones (hands and feet, not body odor, etc.).

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

LOL!

:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

and trying to navigate around in a self defense class is challenging also....

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

I have been known to turn out the lights......


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 31, 2002)

And have seen some new idea to try out. Thank you all for the ideas. I'm glad this thread has been well recieved. Thanks




> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *this turned out to be a pretty good thread :0) Its nice to see different perceptions *


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2002)

My instructor turned off all the lights once and we trained with only the light coming in through the front door.

We worked against grabs and locks,  very different. I had to go by when I felt the grab being put on.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jun 2, 2002)

No, But I had to explain that it was NOT a sexual harassment scenario!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)




----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

One of the training tools I am going to go for once the students get a firm grasp on the principles (starting a new school in July) was actual use. Locations I plan on trying are: cars (inside, entry, getting out, in between cars), on hills or grass areas, seated positions, etc. 

The one thing that I feel is great for the student is how to respond to a strike (sucker punch) and not freeze or get caught in the moment. Try to get them conditioned to getting hit (safety gear a must!!) and then respond. In most mass attacks, the person being attacked is likely going to be struck by one of the others, not the one in front.  

"Environment is in you,  on you and around you". Although my first thing is to let the student know not to put themselves in those situations but if it happens...

I feel that if they are introducted and train in this area, they're better prepare for what life my throw at them.

Thanks and just my two cents,
Bill Smith


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sorry for some of the spelling errors.

Bill Smith


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 2, 2002)

That's a cool idea. I'm going to suggest that to my instructor and see if we can't get some of that training in.


:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 2, 2002)

very good idea!! alot of fights occur in parking lots!!! not on carpeted studio floors  TAKE IT OUTSIDE


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

I believe every student should learn about environmental awareness, it will greatly enhance you ability to defend yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 3, 2002)

The one thing that will prepare you for real life situations, is training for it. It was a concept I had been working on and wanted to share it with my students. Even though we training for every attack possible, it's good to take it to different levels.

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

training on Ice once.......  That'll be the last also.....:rofl:


----------



## Yari (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> 
> *How many of you use Environmental Awareness exersizes?
> I use several.
> ...




Hmm never tried this. I might just do that one day.
Thanks for tthe tip.

/Yari


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

I think one way to look at it is to try and figure out all of the places (nearby, anyway) that you would *least* likely be attacked, and try and train there.  What you figure may be the least likely places are often where you just *might* be attacked.

Like has been mentioned, try practicing between parked cars.....in the woods....by a pool....on sand, on ice, knee deep in water....sure, maybe not *likely* attack scenarios in all cases, but at least you will have the experience.

Better to train in the scenarios and never have to use them than to never train in them and be surprised when something happens.....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

that Field trips to the real world is a great idea!  Examine or watch people and discuss from the 3rd point of view possible circumstances and possible resolves.

:asian:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *training on Ice once.......  That'll be the last also.....:rofl: *



I did that once too. It ended up mostly ground fighting LOL .:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

for a week.......!!:rofl:   and when I kicked some one while on the ground if they were big..... I went scooting along the ice like a big puck!!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 4, 2002)

So sad, sore butt, poor puck,
but with a little luck, your kick did not su#!
And your opponent flew through the air like a duck
So sad, just his tough luck.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

When working out on that cold ole ice
Don't forget the sacrifice!
If you slip and fall, it'll happen fast
And you'll find yourself upon your A$$.

Now rock or gravel is not much better
When you're swept and fall
You dream of feathers.

On concrete or hard tile, many do go
At several hundred visited Kenpo dojo....
But a wet and dripping head,
Makes the floor oh so wet,
So when you're foot hits that water,
You'll bust your A$$ yet!

Carpet is nice but can tickle your toes
and if your face is downside.....
I'll tickle your nose......
Falling is better than on rock or on tile,
But the bruises still hurt 
For quite a long while....

So hopefully you have good mats
That will cushion your falls
So the bruises are lesser
And less jarring to the Bll$.

What ever the environment, 
Be careful I say
So you can return in one piece 
To Practice another Day.

Kenpo is our Art,
To you we must tell
We learn to kick and to punch
And do Techniques so well 

We practice our Basics...
Even the ones we don't like
To break down our Comfort Zones
As we learn to Fight.

Yet some of us love,
Just to do Forms and Sets,
And learn all the principles,
That no one else gets...... (laugh)

But we are all a family
And as a family we bare
All our ups and our downs
During our Journey to share......

For the greatest thing,
About the Kenpo Brotherhood might be
From everywhere on this Earth
To talk to About our Favorite Hobby!!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

Blaspheme!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

I didn't want to scare the children)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

as Yoda said, "You will be":jedi1:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

help me....... help me.....   

Be afraid .............. Be VERY afraid.......

.
  .
   .
    .
      .
       .
     .
  .
.
 .  
    .
       .
            .
*v*


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 6, 2002)

This board has a bunch of bad poets
And I am sure that they do know it
They try to make rhyme,
But its really a crime,
Cause Shakespeare would throw quite a fit.



hehe...just kidding...thanks for the laugh, you two.:rofl:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 6, 2002)

Mr. C,
I love your poem no WHAT "others" say!:rofl: 

I'm even going to post it in my school (with a couple of minor edits). I think my students will think it's a riot!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 6, 2002)

Thinking of testing 
In the hot Texas sun;
Visions of cactus needles
Stuck in my bum.

Doing the pushups
In fireant beds rife
With nasty litte critters
Who don't appreciate my sacrifice

The dust is choking us
As the test drags on;
It's only been 6 hours
And we are not nearly done.

As the second day dawns,
Clear and bright;
Under Texas skies,
It'll be a hundred and five by twilight.

I love to test 
And fight with the rest;
Now if I only can get my legs to uncramp
So I can join in with the best.

My first Black Belt student's nose
Is broken and red.
He's got a smile on his face 
Because he's not yet dead.

After 3 hours more
The test is done.
Now it is time to go 
For the long run.

My teacher makes 4th Black 
With a broke collerbone.
I get my 3rd also
And don't feel alone.

Now it is time for the ultimate test,
Will I blow chunks, when faced by the fact,
That my teacher's can't wait,
To see if they can kick me off of my feet?

The day is done, under that Texas sky,
A grin on my face that does not look shy;
The Kiss of the Dragon, 
Completed and done.

Now it is time to start over
Because there is so much left undone.
Principles, Theories, Concepts and more,
How do I move when I am so sore?

I love the Art, 
and hold all dear,
Who followed Mr. Parker,
And had his ear.  

Kenpo holds all
Both far and near,
In arms spread wide,
And accepting without fear.

Oos,
-MB

NO MORE DENNIS - I CAN"T COMPETE
OTHERWISE I HAVE TO WRITE ABOUT THE MUD TESTING.  I CAN'T, NO MORE, NO MORE!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

There was a Kenpoist from Nantucket,
Every other art he tried, he chucked it,
He said with a grin
as he wiped the blood from his chin,
Next time that tech comes, I'll duck it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

This Art we call Kenpo
Is the Art that we love
It was founded by Ed Parker
A gift from above

The early years in Hawaii
Were the root of his start
Being teased about not drinking
Really troubled his heart

Then he heard of this Chow
Who was the Island tough guy
So he went down to see him
And look with his eyes

Most impressive was Chow 
As his eyebrows rose high
I want to learn this stuff Kenpo
From this Thunderbolt guy!

So start training he did
Almost every day and night
He did Judo, and boxed
And learned how to fight!

The curriculum was crude
To and educated man
But his desire to become better
Didn't stop this young man!

A short call to the Coast Guard
Interrupted his regime...
But soon he was back hitting harder
To continue his dream.

He then moved up to Utah
To attend BYU
And started to teach his art there
To a select special few

Of this Group out comes Chuck Beeder
The first Black Belt he had
Then off to Pasadena
To continue his fad

James Ibroa was the next
Followed by many, many more
Little did they realize 
What he had in store....

The IKKA was formed 
To organize his Clan
Then teaching he did
To everyone at hand....

Some soon left his nest
To far away lands
Spreading His Art of Kenpo
Putting the World in his hands

With Degrees in both Sociology and Psychology
He was armed quite well
Everyone he met was impressed
With this Hawaiian Kenpoist from Hell

Yet  being a kind & gentle man
With a heart made of gold
He would share all he had
with the young and the old.

1st, 2nd,3rd Generations and more
Were teaching his Art upon every shore
USA to England, Sweden and down Under
Ireland and Greece were feeling his Thunder

He traveled the world 
Teaching us what he had found
Evolving as he went
Covering miles of Ground

Curriculums were developed
And changed as need be
From 32 to 16 
All with Master Keys

Basics, Self Defense and Freestyle
Were the 3 divisions of His Art
With the 3 points of view
Is where you will start!

He penned many books
To record what he found
Kenpo Karate, Secrets & Insights
In soft and hard bound

He had many more projects
That he desired to  do
But the Lord said your Done
And, I'm coming for you.

That was December 1990
A day we shall not forget
But we remember you still
And appreciate what you left.

We are all chatting on Forums
On this thing called the net
Discussing all your material
And who does it best.

Many of us you would be proud of
And a few you would scorn
But that wouldn't surprise you...
It was like this when you were born.

Your Logic is spreading 
to new ears everyday
We are  expanding your Kenpo
You are not fading away.

Technology rules us 
as we venture ahead
With web cams and digitals
Kenpo is alive and not dead.

The Virtual Studio 
is now under way
Teaching Kenpo to students
From miles away.

Dennis Conatser
1st Generation Student
6/6/2002

This was inspired by Billings... you remember the lad
that sucker from Texas that was really bad
I told you to can him but Tommy took him in
Well,, he's a pain in my A$$  (said with a grin)
He is still teachin' Kenpo yes can you believe that
He's still there in Austin.... and he still is a brat!
He loves to give me a hard time
And challenge my skills
I guess I'll just have to teach him
He'll never win over my will!:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 6, 2002)

No wonder the ozone layer is depleting there has been more hot air in this thread than the entire forum has produced since its inception.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 6, 2002)

to see what you guys are gonna write next!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 6, 2002)

Wow!! 6 degrees of kenpo black belt and able to write poetry too, that takes some skill   

I can see it now - out kickin some butt for trying to mugg the little ole lady from pasadena and writing a poem about for the mugger to read while in the hospital recuperating.




:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

right...... Mugg em and Bugg em........

:jediduel:


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Kenpo Haiku is a requirement for 7th!  Isn't it?


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Kenpo Haiku is a requirement for 7th!  Isn't it? *



Oh, would that it were only a little Haiku!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Kenpo Haiku is a requirement for 7th!  Isn't it?
> *


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

Haiku is Japanese poetry using 17 characters max, and done on 3 lines, traditionally.

It has been "adapted" into English to use 17 syllables in 3 lines, as follows:

Line 1, no more than 5 syllables;
Line 2, no more than 7 syllables;
Line 3, no more than 5 syllables.

It is often a reflective poem, or a striking image.

One example, by Basho (Japanese poet):

"Lightening:
Heron's cry
Stabs the darkness"

Haiku in a nutshell....by a nut.... 

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2002)

um...English Teacher begging to differ....

A haiku is a form of Japanese poetry written in a rigid format. This format consists of the first line of exactly five syllables, the second line of exactly seven syllables, and the third line of exactly five syllables. They are generally about nature, but can be about anything. There is usually some kind of change represented from the beginning to the end...

here's one one of my students wrote last year in honor of the Lakers.

basketball flying
the ball goes down through the hoop
sometimes it doesn't


here's a few of mine

white wings fluttering
soaring, looping, falling, fly
the bald eagle strikes

the grasshopper rests
peacefully on blade of grass
watch out for mower

and a karate one

fists fiercely flying
snapping, quick lightning striking
the board cracks in two

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2002)

with the poem tonbo found, it looks like it had been translated from Japanese, which would explain why the english syllables don't quite fit.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

....I gotta blush a bit on this one....

It's been *years* since I dealt with English class, although I was an honors English student, once.....and it's been just about as long since I had to define Haiku to anyone.

Anyways, yeah, I knew that it was 5-7-5 on the syllables, but I understood that the original Japanese idea was to use no more than 17 characters (Japanese characters).  English is a bit different, and puts it into the rigid 5-7-5 that nightingale talks about.

The poem I quoted was translated from Japanese, and obviously doesn't fit exactly.  Happens, I guess.

My apologies if I screwed anything up on the English bit.....I'll defer to the teachers on this subject.... ......If I keep on screwing it up, just make me sit in the back of the class....hehe

As a side note:  Basho was the poet credited with the "You only live twice" saying.  He wrote that in a poem, where the full quote was:

"You only live twice:  Once when you are born, and once when you look death in the face".

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

for the lesson.......   Hell, shows what I know about English or Japanese Poerty!

I'm just a local!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 7, 2002)

A friend of mine did a couple of Haiku poems with the idea of Kenpo consciousness and Black Dot / White Dot focus. (Maybe with the urging from a certain teacher residing in Arizona who was encouraging her Kenpo growth.) I am placing the link below:

Kenpo Consciousness Haiku 

Dennis I am sure will remember this link.  The site is no longer maintained, but this particular Haiku seemed to me, to be the epitomy of living in the now - the pauses in life in the midst of chaos; the stillness in the eye of a hurricane, or perhaps the total awareness and concentration while in a life and death struggle.

Just more stuff to think of while looking at the part of the Art.  

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 7, 2002)

That is a very good explanation of black dot/white dot.  

Was this a thesis for the person that wrote it?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Just personal ramblings........:asian:


----------

